
A handy little guide to small talk in the Stone Age - kqr2
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article5805522.ece
======
albertsun
An excellent response by a linguistics Professor is here

<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1186>

